# Want to know the history of ss.org



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 2 years hers, 10 months as member, and I want to know the history of the site/forum. When it starts?? 
would be nice to know too how many mod, super mods, and admin are at this moment, any another nice data will be great, and this thread could be a informative place to new members...

Lets start!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 18, 2010)

Well when two forums love each other very very much....


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 18, 2010)

Chris started it years ago (2004?) and it was a joyous time of discovery. The good people of ERG.org joined forces, and the site grew into the prosperous pplace it was, good hearted jokes about boobs and beer were to be seen everywhere. Then the Wars of the Net gripped the land and dissention was rife. There were many wounded, more dead. It was a horrific time to be a member.

In 2008 though, Chris led his faithful to the new world to start anew, and we were left to be damned. By Alex.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 18, 2010)

> Well when two forums love each other very very much...


.
who are the parents? 

@ Demoniac: good story! not too clear to my english but very "describing"


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 18, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well when two forums love each other very very much....


Yeah.. Only a male forum and a female forum blessed and sanctioned by God in Holy Netrimony.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2010)

^


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 18, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Yeah.. Only a male forum and a female forum blessed and sanctioned by God in Holy Netrimony.



Thank you Xiphos


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 18, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Yeah.. Only a male forum and a female forum blessed and sanctioned by God in Holy Netrimony.



Damn Off Topic for not having rep!


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2010)

Protip: If you like his post so much, you could always find a non-OT thread and rep him in that.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 18, 2010)

Like this one
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/107312-mcnaught-7-string-progress-photos.html

Thanks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Chris started it years ago (2004?) and it was a joyous time of discovery. The good people of ERG.org joined forces, and the site grew into the prosperous pplace it was, good hearted jokes about boobs and beer were to be seen everywhere. *Then the Wars of the Net gripped the land and dissention was rife. There were many wounded, more dead. It was a horrific time to be a member.*
> 
> In 2008 though, Chris led his faithful to the new world to start anew, and we were left to be damned. By Alex.



I dont remember that part


----------



## darren (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the parents are Jemsite.com and erg.org.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont remember that part



Just before Alex took over.

Think of Willith


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont remember no willis


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 19, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont remember no willis


Does he look like a bitch?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2010)

No, just like Demoniac.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2010)

Brendan G said:


> Does he look like a bitch?



He fucking acted like one


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Protip: If you like his post so much, you could always find a non-OT thread and rep him in that.



I already do, but it defeats the purpose of having no rep in OT.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh oh! Tell us about the great Flying Banana war! And the mythical 100K thread!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh oh! Tell us about the great Flying Banana war! And the mythical 100K thread!



Hahaha the *legendary* 100k thread, I loved that the whole plan towards the end failed miserably.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

Meh. That was the rookie attempt at a 100k revamp this last time through. The original 100k would've melted your face like the Nazis in Raiders Of The Lost Arc. That's where Groff, Arktan, Zepp and I all first met eachother and laid the groundwork for Arktanistan-Groffistan; and that's also where I met Amanda wub. And all this was after a whole other generation of 100k'ers kicked it off.Then there were Johnathan and Johann...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

Wait so SS.org has successfully survived the horror of TWO 100k threads!?


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I already do, but it defeats the purpose of having no rep in OT.



Yes and no.

The big thing that killed rep in OT were these tremendous "rep parties" we would have in the 100k that'd pump us up a bar every day or two, and also, would lead to neg. rep wars with one another. Chris had decided that it wasn't worth moderating that stupid shit, so he canned rep in here all together. Some of the guys you see today with monster rep (not all) got the lion's share of it back in those days.

As s7eve's said before, Rep. was meant to be an indicator of being an insightful, helpful poster on subjects related to what this site was founded on. Instead, it's 90% used if somebody says something really funny or stupid... so it's already a little self defeating. If you were already itching to rep. the guy for making a funny bible reference, then that bridge has already been cross, really. Popping into another thread and giving it to them there isn't far off, in that circumstance.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Wait so SS.org has successfully survived the horror of TWO 100k threads!?



Incase you ever have all the free time in the world:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest.html


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

I did have enough time and already went through that one, I spent about 3 hours reading before I skipped to about 99.95k


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 19, 2010)

I hadn't joined when Christ and "the old crew" were faithful to this site, so I don't know much about it.  I do remember the Flying Banana war, however. 

EDIT: Randy, what is the deal with Groffstan-Arktanistan?  What the fuck is it?


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

Arktan had an obsession with ICBM's, which started it off.  Then there were a few random stories, including one about Arktan being born on a planet of super soldiers and coming to Earth to take it over, which eventually evolved into a story about Arktan establishing an incompetent pseudo-Soviet nation of drunken perverts. We all started injecting ourselves into the storyline, and I believe Groff had the nation of Groffistan which was eventually annexed. Petereanima joined and that's where all the talk of Picklodka came from and then Chris wrote the story of St. Stoli Picklodski and the rest is history, pretty much. Sounds pretty ridiculous in retrospect. 

While we met in the 100k thread, all of the Arktanistan-Groffstan stuff went down in the 100k Group.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I did have enough time and already went through that one, I spent about 3 hours reading before I skipped to about 99.95k



Ah, just noticed that you said "TWO" in your post. Yeah, we only made it through one... but if you notice, the people in the first 25,000 posts and the people in the next 25,000 posts and then the last 50,000 posts are all very different groups. Just a strange little cross section of the people in this forum as it evolved. You can even see periods where it goes dead for a little while, and then somebody else shows up and resurrects it full.

Not to fan the flames, but it's kinda telling when you look at how that thread changed so much over time, and that we made it through all those changes and accomplished our 100k goal but because of the stuff people were posting, we could never get the 250k off the ground. Says something about the difference in the populous back then vs. now, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Arktan had an obsession with ICBM's, which started it off.  Then there were a few random stories, including one about Arktan being born on a planet of super soldiers and coming to Earth to take it over, which eventually evolved into a story about Arktan establishing an incompetent pseudo-Soviet nation of drunken perverts. We all started injecting ourselves into the storyline, and I believe Groff had the nation of Groffistan which was eventually annexed. Petereanima joined and that's where all the talk of Picklodka came from and then Chris wrote the story of St. Stoli Picklodski and the rest is history, pretty much. Sounds pretty ridiculous in retrospect.
> 
> While we met in the 100k thread, all of the Arktanistan-Groffstan stuff went down in the 100k Group.


 








Randy said:


> Not to fan the flames, but it's kinda telling when you look at how that thread changed so much over time, and that we made it through all those changes and accomplished our 100k goal but because of the stuff people were posting, we could never get the 250k off the ground. Says something about the difference in the populous back then vs. now, but that's just my opinion.


 
I did notice this.  It almost makes me wish that I was a member of the forum back then.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Arktan had an obsession with ICBM's, which started it off.  Then there were a few random stories, including one about Arktan being born on a planet of super soldiers and coming to Earth to take it over, which eventually evolved into a story about Arktan establishing an incompetent pseudo-Soviet nation of drunken perverts. We all started injecting ourselves into the storyline, and I believe Groff had the nation of Groffistan which was eventually annexed. Petereanima joined and that's where all the talk of Picklodka came from and then Chris wrote the story of St. Stoli Picklodski and the rest is history, pretty much. Sounds pretty ridiculous in retrospect.
> 
> While we met in the 100k thread, all of the Arktanistan-Groffstan stuff went down in the 100k Group.



Best!
Stoy!!
EVER!!!


And goddamn I miss the 100k thread


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2010)

Who "won" the 100k thread?


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1141906-post100000.html

I'm pretty sure the angry masses had him drawn and quartered, as he kinda disappeared after that.


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> Who "won" the 100k thread?



Some noob 

Johann got special mention though, since he was the undisputed king of that thread.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

Speaking of which... I got my contributor status a few years too late. Despite being limited to only posting after someone else already had, I ended up with a halfway descent showing in the final standings.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Arktan had an obsession with ICBM's, which started it off.  Then there were a few random stories, including one about Arktan being born on a planet of super soldiers and coming to Earth to take it over, which eventually evolved into a story about Arktan establishing an incompetent pseudo-Soviet nation of drunken perverts. We all started injecting ourselves into the storyline, and I believe Groff had the nation of Groffistan which was eventually annexed. Petereanima joined and that's where all the talk of Picklodka came from and then Chris wrote the story of St. Stoli Picklodski and the rest is history, pretty much. Sounds pretty ridiculous in retrospect.
> 
> While we met in the 100k thread, all of the Arktanistan-Groffstan stuff went down in the 100k Group.



God thats why I love this forum! 




Lest we not forget the Great Goatse Invasion of 2009! A horrific experience this was...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 19, 2010)

Groff said:


> Some noob
> 
> Johann got special mention though, since he was the undisputed king of that thread.



To hell with that! Johann was the undisputed KING of SS.org.

That is... until he exploded...


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lest we not forget the Great Goatse Invasion of 2009! A horrific experience this was...



That was insane.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> To hell with that! Johann was the undisputed KING of SS.org.



Well, there was always the Great White Goat of the Mountain. 

He also exploded.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Wait so SS.org has successfully survived the horror of TWO 100k threads!?



100K thread > 250K thread.

I was involved in the 250K thread... I got banned for brekkin' the page!


----------



## liamh (Jan 19, 2010)

Ahh yes, the great banana division incident


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 100K thread > 250K thread.
> 
> I was involved in the 250K thread... I got banned for brekkin' the page!





liamh said:


> Ahh yes, the great banana division incident



Wait. What? 

I must have missed these events.


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 100K thread > 250K thread.
> 
> I was involved in the 250K thread... I got banned for brekkin' the page!



As did I, as far as I know, I was the first to do so. And i'll never divide by banana ever again because of it


----------



## liamh (Jan 19, 2010)

Yellow fruit and mathematics should be kept as far away from each other as possible.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 19, 2010)

What's really funny is that I was eating a banana when I read this.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2010)

Ha! I remember FlyingBanana... God that guy was a cunt. Those were the good ol' days when Mischa was less conservative and far, far more acidic...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Meh. That was the rookie attempt at a 100k revamp this last time through. The original 100k would've melted your face like the Nazis in Raiders Of The Lost Arc. That's where Groff, Arktan, Zepp and I all first met eachother and laid the groundwork for Arktanistan-Groffistan; and that's also where I met Amanda wub. And all this was after a whole other generation of 100k'ers kicked it off.Then there were Johnathan and Johann...





Randy said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> The big thing that killed rep in OT were these tremendous "rep parties" we would have in the 100k that'd pump us up a bar every day or two, and also, would lead to neg. rep wars with one another. Chris had decided that it wasn't worth moderating that stupid shit, so he canned rep in here all together. Some of the guys you see today with monster rep (not all) got the lion's share of it back in those days.
> 
> As s7eve's said before, Rep. was meant to be an indicator of being an insightful, helpful poster on subjects related to what this site was founded on. Instead, it's 90% used if somebody says something really funny or stupid... so it's already a little self defeating. If you were already itching to rep. the guy for making a funny bible reference, then that bridge has already been cross, really. Popping into another thread and giving it to them there isn't far off, in that circumstance.





Randy said:


> Incase you ever have all the free time in the world:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/20568-100k-reply-contest.html





Randy said:


> Arktan had an obsession with ICBM's, which started it off.  Then there were a few random stories, including one about Arktan being born on a planet of super soldiers and coming to Earth to take it over, which eventually evolved into a story about Arktan establishing an incompetent pseudo-Soviet nation of drunken perverts. We all started injecting ourselves into the storyline, and I believe Groff had the nation of Groffistan which was eventually annexed. Petereanima joined and that's where all the talk of Picklodka came from and then Chris wrote the story of St. Stoli Picklodski and the rest is history, pretty much. Sounds pretty ridiculous in retrospect.
> 
> While we met in the 100k thread, all of the Arktanistan-Groffstan stuff went down in the 100k Group.



Ahh...these were the golden days! 

Awesome retelling of events Randy! Most of the crazy shit I've posted since my return is from the 100K, and is why many of you have no fucking clue what we're rambling about. Chris (old owner, bwm driving masshole, Drew's master, Apple fanboi) hated the 100K  He was sooo happy when it ended. And....after the 100K we were refugees....and caused a bit of trouble....and Jon got banned....and...I kind of want to do it all over again!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Well, there was always the Great White Goat of the Mountain.
> 
> He also exploded.



His whereabouts are classified.





Where the fuck is E! anyway?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 19, 2010)

The 100k thread should be the first definition of "epic" in the dictionary.

Fun times.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

There has to be a 500K thread. There has to be.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

It could be attempted, but I doubt it would be tolerated for long.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> There has to be a 500K thread. There has to be.



I'm feelin' a Mil thread


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

There cannot be a 500K thread until all of you have read the 100K thread in its entirety.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> I'm feelin' a Mil thread



DO.






IT.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 19, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> There cannot be a 500K thread until all of you have read the 100K thread in its entirety.


If I read it twice can we have a 1000k thread? (million thread doesn't sound as cool...)


----------



## leandroab (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> Q-Tip: Pewpewpewpewpewpewpewpew kglsdfsdklfjsd soi soi soi soi soi soi soi soi soi soi soi soi soi


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 19, 2010)

There already is a million page thread 

oh and...

```
g3rmanium        27,131
Desecrated        14,052
D-EJ915            12,838
Groff 	          5,857
Zepp88 	          5,547
Lee 	          3,725
Alpo 	          3,656
playstopause     2,816
Naren 	          2,780
Randy 	          2,389
Nerina 	          1,435
arnoroth661       1,189
Lucky Seven       1,072
```


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Should I consider being in the top five as a badge of honor, or a sad look at my life?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Sad look


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel like I have caught up on all the history now 

Didn't know about "Alex" until I read this either, I always wondered who adopted SS.org


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

While we're on the subject of SS.org history, and the 100k... how about the time a few members put together a fund to purchase a Japanese school girl costume, mailed it to another member and paid him to wear it and take pictures? You all know who you are.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 20, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Yeah.. Only a male forum and a female forum blessed and sanctioned by God in Holy Netrimony.


 ha ha  i loved this


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> While we're on the subject of SS.org history, and the 100k... how about the time a few members put together a fund to purchase a Japanese school girl costume, mailed it to another member and paid him to wear it and take pictures? You all know who you are.


 
What?!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

D-EJ95  I do believe. There's a photo somewhere on the internet of him wearing it


----------



## Arminius (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## dpm (Jan 20, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> D-EJ95  I do believe. There's a photo somewhere on the internet of him wearing it



I contributed to that but I don't think I ever saw the pic


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> While we're on the subject of SS.org history, and the 100k... how about the time a few members put together a fund to purchase a Japanese school girl costume, mailed it to another member and paid him to wear it and take pictures? You all know who you are.



I didn't contribute to this, thankfully, nor did I ever see the pic of it.


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> I didn't contribute to this, thankfully, nor did I ever see the pic of it.



I have 2-3 on my hard drive for safe keeping,


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry Jeffycakes 












If only we can get him wearing the outfit while being as metal as possible with one of his guitars.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> While we're on the subject of SS.org history, and the 100k... how about the time a few members put together a fund to purchase a Japanese school girl costume, mailed it to another member and paid him to wear it and take pictures? You all know who you are.



YES!



Oh dear....


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Groff said:


> Sorry Jeffycakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I contributed to this.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2010)

You forgot to post the pic where Donnie photoshopped a giant pink dildo in the hands of DEJ. That was even more hilarious.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> You forgot to post the pic where Donnie photoshopped a giant pink dildo in the hands of DEJ. That was even more hilarious.



Oh yes, I vaguely remember that.

Who has this pic? Post it now!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yes, I vaguely remember that.
> 
> Who has this pic? Post it now!


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

Day-um. That is all.


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe my work here is done


----------



## Harry (Jan 20, 2010)

Groff said:


> Sorry Jeffycakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<3


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Harry said:


> <3


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

Groff said:


>



The shoes complete the ensamble.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Somebody should send that pic into "Hot or Not?"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2010)

or beautifulpeople.com


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

Emily Strange?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> Emily Strange?



Totally


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. 

"Safe keeping," huh?


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2010)

Ahh the good ole days


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

^Jason's probably the only original that still comes around here.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2010)

^I always assumed you were an original because of your ridiculously high post count


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^Jason's probably the only original that still comes around here.




Most likely. one of the few from the 2004 club.. damn it's been 5 years


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## -K4G- (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought you need to pay to see that pic? hahaha.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 21, 2010)

This thread delivers


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^Jason's probably the only original that still comes around here.



Yeah, shame i never post anymore, eh?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah poor Ken, always forgotten


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

darren said:


>



Shut up newbie, you need to learn your place among "senior" members


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 21, 2010)

I was probably lurking at the end of 2004 but never signed up until summer 2005.

Also, I really have no idea how the fuck I missed the Japanese schoolgirl thread with Jeff. When the fuck did this happen?


----------



## leandroab (Jan 21, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I was probably lurking at the end of 2004 but never signed up until summer 2005.
> 
> Also, I really have no idea how the fuck I missed the Japanese schoolgirl thread with Jeff. When the fuck did this happen? *erection*



?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^^ahahahhahahahahha

wow this thread is 10 pages now, I though it will die in 5 post.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Also, I really have no idea how the fuck I missed the Japanese schoolgirl thread with Jeff. When the fuck did this happen?



It happened somewhere deep within the bowels of the 100k, for the most part. I don't think the actual pictures have surfaced to the public until now, but the contributors have had them for a couple years now. At the time, Chris told us all we were stupid for doing it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, shame i never post anymore, eh?





darren said:


>



Sorry, guys. 



Randy said:


> At the time, Chris told us all we were stupid for doing it.



Wow, you don't say.


----------



## Groff (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/48916-attention-jeffycakes.html

I actually found the old thread xD


----------



## arktan (Jan 21, 2010)

Randy said:


> Arktan had an obsession with ICBM's, which started it off.  Then there were a few random stories, including one about Arktan being born on a planet of super soldiers and coming to Earth to take it over, which eventually evolved into a story about Arktan establishing an incompetent pseudo-Soviet nation of drunken perverts. We all started injecting ourselves into the storyline, and I believe Groff had the nation of Groffistan which was eventually annexed. Petereanima joined and that's where all the talk of Picklodka came from and then Chris wrote the story of St. Stoli Picklodski and the rest is history, pretty much. Sounds pretty ridiculous in retrospect.
> 
> While we met in the 100k thread, all of the Arktanistan-Groffstan stuff went down in the 100k Group.





None shall survive Groffistan-Arktanistan. And Groffistan wasn't konkwered. It was a kwolity alliance which became an even more inkompetent union of oppression and burnings of sober people.

I love this thing. :icbm:


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 22, 2010)

I remember the whole Jeff/schoolgirl things - specifically, I remember clicking the thread and quickly vowing never to click it again

Also, ten pages and no mention of NUDE MAN?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 22, 2010)

^ This man, he speaks the truth!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2010)

darren said:


>





Prydogga said:


> Shut up newbie, you need to learn your place among "senior" members


----------



## Groff (Jan 22, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> Also, ten pages and no mention of NUDE MAN?



Or mowing lawns!


----------



## Groff (Jan 22, 2010)

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Picture of Rusty Cooley


----------



## Groff (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/23236-sup-donnie.html

That thread is made of epic.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 22, 2010)

Groff said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/23236-sup-donnie.html
> 
> That thread is made of epic.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

^Oh yeah, can't forget about that.


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2010)

If you look up "epic" in the dictionary, you'll find this:


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

Holy. Shit. 

All bow before Donnie and Shannon picstories.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> If you look up "epic" in the dictionary, you'll find this:



what the hell is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 22, 2010)

That is what you crash into after two grown men go tobogganing together in a baby blue laundry basket using spatulas as oars.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 22, 2010)

oh my god, I have to quite this weird forum...

lie, I´m an addict.


----------



## Groff (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...nnon-and-donnie-take-on-the-urban-jungle.html

The be-all end-all of picstorys


----------



## Groff (Jan 23, 2010)

Also, R.I.P. Mr. Test


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

Why does he have nothing but neg rep from over 600 posts?


----------



## Groff (Jan 24, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Why does he have nothing but neg rep from over 600 posts?



That's the way it's supposed to be. Really hard to explain.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

I figured that, who is Mr Test? As in which member.. Was it Chris?


----------

